# I Couldn't Wait



## mackem47 (Mar 8, 2010)

Visit to Carlisle Audi today to test drive a new TT. I was very impressed by the Sline diesel but couldn't get away with the manual gearbox even though it was smooth. It is such a shame this option isn't available. However I decided that I could do without Quattro. Haggled with dealer and got a result. Given I was just starting year 3 of a 4 year pcp and I needed 4 new summer tyres and the wheels all needed a repair my position wasn't the strongest but got a deal that suits me. So next weekend I get my 2.0 stronic sport in glacier white with heated seats, Audi sound system, folding mirrors and parking sensors and it is bye bye to my Mk ii 2.0 tdi stronic Quattro black edition. Hope too hell I can live with front wheel drive and petrol!


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

mackem47 said:


> Visit to Carlisle Audi today to test drive a new TT. I was very impressed by the Sline diesel but couldn't get away with the manual gearbox even though it was smooth. It is such a shame this option isn't available. However I decided that I could do without Quattro. Haggled with dealer and got a result. Given I was just starting year 3 of a 4 year pcp and I needed 4 new summer tyres and the wheels all needed a repair my position wasn't the strongest but got a deal that suits me. So next weekend I get my 2.0 stronic sport in glacier white with heated seats, Audi sound system, folding mirrors and parking sensors and it is bye bye to my Mk ii 2.0 tdi stronic Quattro black edition. Hope too hell I can live with front wheel drive and petrol!


After driving diesels for the past 9 year my petrol TT is a dream. As good as the Audi/VW diesels were nothing compares to that smooth petrol engine. No rattle, no tractor feeling. brilliant. Decent spec. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## mackem47 (Mar 8, 2010)

Excellent. I am happy with my choice and the test drive of the tdi in damp conditions was fine and alleviated my concerns about he lack of Quattro.i drive more like an old man with the stronic box too these days. C'mon next weekend!


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

mackem47 said:


> Excellent. I am happy with my choice and the test drive of the tdi in damp conditions was fine and alleviated my concerns about he lack of Quattro.i drive more like an old man with the stronic box too these days. C'mon next weekend!


snap! pushed it today on some roads but too scared of an unmarked police car or speed camera. Point on your licence = more £££ on insurance. So was in comfort mode for the most part apart from when a silly Seat Ibiza tried to race me.


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> snap! pushed it today on some roads but too scared of an unmarked police car or speed camera. Point on your licence = more £££ on insurance. So was in comfort mode for the most part apart from when a silly Seat Ibiza tried to race me.


Maxed my own out last week (on a 'private road') - got her up to 267kmph and she'd go no further. She horsed through some amount of petrol in the process! Still, glad to have seen what she could do as a once-off. Happy enough never doing it again. I'd love to see what the extra BHP in the TTS could get up.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Don't you have the speed limit at 250km/h?!
Mine had it when not mapped


----------



## General (Nov 24, 2015)

I briefly drove an A3 2.0TDI cabriolet before getting my Mk3 TT and I will never buy a diesel. The small consumption saving is not enough compensation for the smoothness and responsiveness of a petrol engine, and I absolutely love the sound of the 2.0TFSI. Anyway petrol engines are just as efficient these days and I think the diesel argument has run its course, never mind the emission scandal.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

We've slightly converted from 2 Audi diesels (an a3 with the above Diesel engine and a tt s tronic Quattro, replacing a 2014 black edition tdi quattro) to one diesel for journeys and petrol for fun. Whilst I agree the tt sports car character works so much better with a Revvy petrol with the smoothness and brilliant exhaust pops and bangs.  This petrol is almost as economical as diesel argument is miles off. Audi petrols are miles off their mpg claims. The a3 never does less than 600 miles to £55. The tt never does more than 330 to £55. Whilst it's worth it, it's costing twice as much to go anywhere and that will be the same with the tt diesel which I guess will be even more economical than the a3


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> Don't you have the speed limit at 250km/h?!
> Mine had it when not mapped


That's what I said! But apparently not. She kept going to 267. Might have eeked out a couple of Ks more but I ran out of road. Anyway, well above the speed rating for these Hankooks so I'll not be trying it again.


----------



## Tom82 (Oct 19, 2015)

BumBum_BumBum said:


> ManuTT said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you have the speed limit at 250km/h?!
> ...


Was the 267 km/h off the speedo, if so I don't think you were actually doing that speed. It is well known that all cars are set a little lower than there speedo's read - normally 10%. That's why in the UK most people do 80 mph on the motorway and don't get done for speeding as this is actually 72/3 mph.

Assuming the same logic applies 267 kmh off the speedo would actually be 240 kmh.


----------



## Critter10 (Nov 4, 2010)

Tom82 said:


> BumBum_BumBum said:
> 
> 
> > ManuTT said:
> ...


Approaching the upper limits, I'd agree that any speedo reading may well be off from reality. But I read somewhere recently that VW group cars are rated to have the most accurate speedos of any car manufacturer.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Mine seems to be more accurate than others I've driven including the mk2. Versus a gps it only seems to over ready by 1-2mph at motorway speeds.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

A curated or not, if the limit is at 250, you can read 6/7 km/h more..but not 17! I think it's outlaw!
Maybe in the uk market there isn't that speed limit..we need someone who can try!!


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

But surely a limit is a limit? By that, I mean, if the clock is reading 250kmph then that's the speed the car thinks it's going at so that's the speed it works with/limits to. Seems a little awkward/complicated that the car ignores it's indicated speed and monitors its internal 'actual' speed for the purpose of limits.

Watched some YT videos of cars driving to their limiter and they all seem to top out at 155mph indicated.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Even in the web site you can read speed limit at 250km/h then if you have a map the limit is automatically removed, or you can remove it without a map but in Audi.
I've always had it when standard, for the mk2 RS with the carbon aspiration, the limit was 280, but Audi always put a limit..it's like the limit with the cruise control, reached that speed the car doesn't go further..
My TT with mtm is certified for 262 km/h real and not in the vc..


----------



## mackem47 (Mar 8, 2010)

Picked car up on Thursday night. Glacier white 2.0 tfsi sport with stronic box with heated seats, Audi sound system upgrade, folding mirrors and parking sensors. Dealer experience at Carlisle Audi was first class as usual. I have now had the car 4 days and starting to fall in love with it. Extremely quick compared to mi2 diesel and more comfortable and modern car all round. Mpg not too bad at 38 ish but was driving in efficiency mode most of the time onamix of road types. Getting to grips with the settings now too after a play yesterday. Traction control does kick in a bit if you floor it but car is very well balanced even without the Quattro which was my main concern. The only thing where th car isn't as good as my black edition mk2 is the sound system. If I had specced the car myself rather than being a stock car I would have had the B&O speakers instead of parking sensors. Can this be retrofitted? I do keep forgetting about the electronic handbrake but that is just a case of getting used to the car. Finally is it possible to disable the start stop function permanently? I know you can do it each time you start the car but can you turn it off completely? Other than that I am over the moon with my new baby


----------



## tfsifreak (Nov 5, 2015)

No you can't disable start/stop permanenetly across engine restarts - not sure why, it might help manufacturers achieve their consumption figures ...

But the good news is, if this your first start/stop Audi, you get used to it. I first reacted like you did, but now I love it.

The trick is on getting the "biting point" of pushing down on the brakes where the system kicks in - as you get used to it, you'd be able to perfectly control your car and stop with the engine running or stop with the start/stop kicking in, as appropriate.

I also read elsewhere that good petrol saving is achieved from being stalled from 30 secondes and upward - you should make sure the car stops when halted for that long if you care about fuel economy but I guess in the diesel it might not matter as much.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

You can code it so the temp figures can't be reached so the stop start is inactive

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------

